# Which Trackday for the group...



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi folks,

Looking to organise another trackday for us all in late September. I see 2 viable options really, so thought I'd set up a poll for which one is most popular and then go from there!

The two options I see are as follows;

Mallory Park 24th September 2015 - Javelin Trackdays - £139
Bedford Autodrome 28th September 2015 - MSV Tackdays - £141.20

Happy voting and hope to see plenty there 

Details will be updated next week when we see a winner!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Just a quick note the Bedford cost is based upon minimum 5 people.

If we can get 5 to Mallory we should be able to get a £5 discount per car to take it down to £134, but Javelin have a much stranger way of doing it so will advertise at £139 for now!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Just my opinion..... Mallory is a boring short circuit and in no way compares with the Bedford track or the facilities offered. Mallory is usually a lot cheaper than this, so don't know why the price has gone up so much? Shame as Mallory is just up the road for me but I would rather travel to Bedford. 
Jenny


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Really would like to give Mallory a try at some point, happy to check it out with you Nick, but as Jenny says it's a bit pricey compared to Bedford for what's on offer.

So I'm voting for Bedford this time round.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree that Bedford is an awesome track, absolutely no denying that and I want to give it plenty more visits. My only "concern" is that in a 15-20 minute session I could only fit in 2 or 3 hot laps! It's nearly 4 mins for an in/out lap!! It makes it difficult to really see how you've improved with such few laps!

That being said, I'm up for either and will go with the majority which ever way that is!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

If Mallory doesn't get the required interest I'd go back to Snetterton. Great circuit, better still since the 300 section was added. Once a year at Bedford is enough for me.

http://www.msvtrackdays.com/car/calenda ... n-gen.aspx

VT


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I'd love to do this in my own car but I've never done one of these before - do you need to be a skilled race driver, how does insurance work and my car is a 2.0 TFSi so are there any mechanical changes I need to make before doing this?

Do I need a helmet?

Lots of silly questions I know but would really appreciate some guidance.


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> If Mallory doesn't get the required interest I'd go back to Snetterton. Great circuit, better still since the 300 section was added. Once a year at Bedford is enough for me.
> 
> http://www.msvtrackdays.com/car/calenda ... n-gen.aspx
> 
> VT


I'm up for Snetterton as well, at some point.

Hey mate, Intrested in your opinion of Cadwell Park, some good deals to be had

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Onedesi said:


> Hi I'd love to do this in my own car but I've never done one of these before - do you need to be a skilled race driver, how does insurance work and my car is a 2.0 TFSi so are there any mechanical changes I need to make before doing this?
> 
> Do I need a helmet?
> 
> Lots of silly questions I know but would really appreciate some guidance.


You don't need to be a skilled driver. The days is untimed and non-competitive with overtaking only by mutual agreement of both drivers, you could drive around like Miss Daisy if you want to, not unlike the guy in the 360 at Snett yesterday. 

Insurance, you would need to take out a seperate rate policy with a specialist like Moris....http://www.moris.co.uk/Track-day-insurance.

The only changes you need to make would be to ensure your car levels are all good and you have plenty of meat left on your pads. If you became a regular then a higher boiling point brake fluid and better pads would help.

You do need a helmet, but you can rent one for a few quid at the track.

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

FoSsMaN said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > If Mallory doesn't get the required interest I'd go back to Snetterton. Great circuit, better still since the 300 section was added. Once a year at Bedford is enough for me.
> ...


Funny, I was talking to the MSV team about Cadwell yesterday. If I do it then I will be taking it mega easy that day as it narrow, hilly, slippery under the trees, fast, with the barriers really close. Did I mention it's narrow?

My mate FUBAR'd his Scoobie race car there last season. :?

VT


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to be a skilled driver. The days is untimed and non-competitive with overtaking only by mutual agreement of both drivers, you could drive around like Miss Daisy if you want to, not unlike the guy in the 360 at Snett yesterday.
> ...


Thanks VT 

I've kinda fallen out of love with my TT and have been think it about buying a megane renaultsport but I wonder if all I really need to do is get out and drive my TT more on challenging roads and this day could be the ideal time.

I'm no great driver so no overtaking suits me - how do the cars stay separated, is it a delayed start with a fixed number of laps?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> FoSsMaN said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


+1 on VT's thoughts on Cadwell, scary circuit on the front half, the back looks okay, but even then there's some serious elevation, in particular a nasty braking zone at the end of the long back straight that could easily have you off!



Von Twinzig said:


> If Mallory doesn't get the required interest I'd go back to Snetterton. Great circuit, better still since the 300 section was added. Once a year at Bedford is enough for me.
> 
> http://www.msvtrackdays.com/car/calenda ... n-gen.aspx
> 
> VT


Id definitely be up for a Snetterton day at some point, unfortunately I won't be able to make the 21st, not with my manly parts intact anyway as it's the partners birthday :lol: that's not to say if the majority would rather go on 21st I'm happy to setup a group on that one for you all, it's only a 5 minute call and should be the same cost as Bedford!
Unfortunately it doesn't let you edit Polls so I can't add it as an option mind you... Any thoughts on the best way to get a fair voting system between the 3 days set up?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Onedesi said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Onedesi said:
> ...


There is overtaking, normally only on the straights and on the LH side. Most days are open pit lane where you can come in and go out as you please. Most guys run for say 20mins, come in, chill out, have a chat, let the car cool down then go out when they feel like it. The tracks are big enough that they rarely get crowded. If you're a novice you can jump in one of the other guys cars and get a feel for things, also at most days you can get tuition for not a lot of money.

You will find a mix of cars from standard road cars to full on trailered track cars. There's no pressure to be the next Hamilton, it's classified as a leisure activity so if people behave like knobs they get a warning then will be asked to leave. They are very well policed particularly at the MSV run tracks, which are fully camera'd.

VT


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheers VT & Nick,

Thanks for your thoughts on Cadwell, will hold off for now.

Liking the sound of Snetterton more and more, it a good 2hrs from me, so would not be a regular track for me, Bedford, Mallory, Donnington & Rockingham are in the sweet spot.

Had a great taster at Rockingham in the wet the other day, I no is not widely liked, but I really enjoyed it, very technical and makes you think.

Cheers again

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

going to mallory on the 20th of sept javlin trackdays are much better more time on the track


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm up for a tootle round Bedford, I choose Bedford because I know it's crap driver friendly :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Bedford for me 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Bedford for me too and Dave 

Jenny


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Gutted, I'm working on both those days :evil:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

1781cc said:


> Gutted, I'm working on both those days :evil:


Pretend to eat a dodgy prawn sandwich for your tea the night before. Sorted [smiley=sick2.gif]

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted, I'm working on both those days :evil:
> ...


Self employed so it's only me who suffers! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Ooooo but the suffering would be so worth it!! :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Right, group has been set up for Bedford as there's so much interest!

Ive done it as a separate thread in the events section.
*
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1080689*

Hope to see you all there!

VT, will discuss Mallory with you on the PMs! 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just got back from my first ever trackday... yup, I went to Bedford, what a great circuit! well organised by Opentrack as well (aside from the Formula Something Wings n Slicks annihilating everyone on the track at the same time - think it was a Formula Palmer Audi car...)

Now even more gutted I can't come along and play with you guys [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Guys we had 7 votes for Bedford and I was not one of them... We've only had 3 book onto the Bedford track day however!!!

I assume no one would have voted without the intention to come, so take this as a quick reminder to get booked in!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I voted for Mallory, so it's deffo not me. 

VT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

[/quote]
Thanks VT 

I've kinda fallen out of love with my TT and have been think it about buying a megane renaultsport but I wonder if all I really need to do is get out and drive my TT more on challenging roads and this day could be the ideal time.

I'm no great driver so no overtaking suits me - how do the cars stay separated, is it a delayed start with a fixed number of laps?[/quote]

You don't need to be a great driver, just enjoy yourself and go at your own pace.

Did you end up going??

Cheers 
Liam


----------

